# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 15/11/2007

## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα !!!

Τι θα λέγατε για συνάντηση την άλλη εβδομάδα ημέρα Πέμπτη *15/11/2007* , σε μαγαζάκι στον Πειραιά Κρασάκι και ναυτικές ιστορίες ......

----------


## evridiki

οκ....αμα εχει και κρασακι...χικ.... :Very Happy:

----------


## jerry_p

> Καλημέρα !!!
> 
> Τι θα λέγατε για συνάντηση την άλλη εβδομάδα ημέρα Πέμπτη *15/11/2007* , σε μαγαζάκι στον Πειραιά Κρασάκι και ναυτικές ιστορίες ......


εεε.... άμα έχει και ναυτικές ιστορίες ...

ΥΓ. η γυναίκα μου μου είπε να πιώ ένα ποτηράκι και να επιστρέψω στις 11 ή 11 ποτηράκια και να γυρίσω στις 1 ..... μάλλον το δεύτερο, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα ....

----------


## sonia24

> εεε.... άμα έχει και ναυτικές ιστορίες ...
> 
> ΥΓ. η γυναίκα μου μου είπε να πιώ ένα ποτηράκι και να επιστρέψω στις 11 ή 11 ποτηράκια και να γυρίσω στις 1 ..... μάλλον το δεύτερο, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα ....


 
καλα καταλαβα, αν εχει αρχισει η επηρεια του αλκοολ απο τωρα...φανταζομαι τι θα γινει στη συναντηση...καβα θα καταναλωθει!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Μεσα και εγω agw (all going well) παντα.

----------


## efouskayak

> Μεσα και εγω agw (all going well) παντα.


Το αυτό και εγώ.... θεού και παιδικών ιώσεων θέλοντως

----------


## Asterias

αν μείνουμε πέμπτη θα καταφέρω να σας δω μετά από αρκετό καιρό!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ωραία πείτε μέρος να το κλείσουμε απο τώρα.

----------


## thalassolykos

8α προσπα8ησω και εγς να ερ8ω και να γνωριστουμε!!!

πειραια καπου 8α ηταν ωραια αν συμφωνουν και αλλοι.

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα σε ολους....Οσοι ειναι απο Πειραια ας προτεινουν καποιο ωραιο μαγαζι..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όσο πιο γρήγόρα το αποφασίσουμε τόσο πιο πολύ συμμετοχή θα έχουμε.

----------


## evridiki

Τι λετε για Πειραικη? Εχει πολλες ταβερνουλες....κανα Βοσπορο η' οτι αλλο νομιζετε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> Τι λετε για Πειραικη? Εχει πολλες ταβερνουλες....κανα Βοσπορο η' οτι αλλο νομιζετε....


Ο Βοσπορος μου αρεσει, εγω εγκρινω.  :Very Happy: 

με την προυποθεση οτι θα ειμαι εκει. ...

----------


## Apostolos

Επίσης πολύ φτηνό και καλό είναι το ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ενα νέο μαγαζάκι με καλή θέα! Φυσικά και είμαι μεσα. Θα έχουμε και χορούς την κοιλιάς?

----------


## evridiki

Το ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ δεν το ξερω αλλα ευχαριστως να το γνωρισουμε....
Οσον αφορα τον χορο της κοιλιας....αυτα...μαλλον.... στου Ψυρρη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## sonia24

> Το ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ δεν το ξερω αλλα ευχαριστως να το γνωρισουμε....
> Οσον αφορα τον χορο της κοιλιας....αυτα...μαλλον.... στου Ψυρρη ....


δηλαδη τωρα αυτο γιατι το αναφερετε;;;; για να σηκωθω απο τωρα πανω στο πληκτρολογιο?????  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Άντε και εμεις απο κάτω να χτυπαμε παλαμάκια (καλά καραβολατρική συνάντηση θα είναι αυτό ή σκυλάδικο?)

----------


## Petros

> δηλαδη τωρα αυτο γιατι το αναφερετε;;;; για να σηκωθω απο τωρα πανω στο πληκτρολογιο?????


Ηρεμααααααααα εσυ...οπου γαμος και χαρα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συνάντηση *nautilia.gr* στις *15/11/2007 στο ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ώρα προσέλευσης 21:30.*
Λίγα λόγια για το μαγαζί και που ακριβώς είναι :

_Γεια μας 

Μια από τις ωραιότερες γωνιές της Αττικής είναι η Πειραϊκή στον Πειραιά με τον φροντισμένο παραθαλάσσιο δρόμο, το πανέμορφο λιμανάκι της Αφροδίτης και πολλά ταβερνάκια και ουζερί για μεζέδες, ψάρι και ούζο με καταπληκτική θέα. Στο Γεια μας θα βρείτε πάντα φρέσκιες γαρίδες ενώ η σάλτσα στις μαγειρεμένες γυαλιστερές είναι ονειρεμένη. Το μενού δεν είναι μεγάλο αλλά είναι προσεγμένο, ενώ οι τιμές του πολύ καλές. 

Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους 66, Πειραιάς, 210 4511260 

_ 

Δηλώστε συμμετοχή  :Wink:

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

ΟΚ, είμαι in...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής

Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak ??AsteriasThalassolykosApostolosSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτης

Άλλος για το καράβι μας ....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ο *μαγείρας*  του M/V nautilia.gr mastrokostas θα είναι στην συνάντηση μας ή θα πεινάσουμε   :Confused:

----------


## gkerami

στις 15.

Γιώργος κεραμιδάς

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ πάντως χθές είπα να κάνω μιά δοκιμή στο ΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ και βγήκα με μία κοιλιά σαν την μπάλα του ΠΑΛΛΑΣ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής

Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak ??AsteriasThalassolykosApostolosSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτηςgkerami


¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....

----------


## caterina75

Πιείτε κανένα ποτηράκι και για μας που δεν θα μπορέσουμε να παραβρεθούμε :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## nektarios15

Δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, γιατί.......έχω επέτειο γάμου, καλά να περάσετε!

----------


## Alex

*Καλημέρα*

*και εγώ μπορεί να έρθω γιατί την Πέμπτη θα είμαι και εγώ Καλλίπολη, οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανό.*

----------


## ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ

Γειά σας, είμαι νέο μέλος. Δεν έχω έρθει σε κάποια συνάντηση, αλλά λεω να δοκιμάσω τις νοστιμιές του Γεια σας....  :Smile:

----------


## Azzos

Kalimera se olous kai se oles kai kali ebdomada!!!!To ksero oti exo eksafanistei.....ala douleies kai oikogeneiakes ipoxreosis....
Gia thn Pempth iparxi keni 8esi?!?!?!?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς τον, φυσικά και υπάρχει  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

Βλεπω μαζευομαστε αρκετοι και θα περασουμε σιγουρα πολυ καλα...Τελεια... :Very Happy:

----------


## gkerami

Αν έρθω λίγο αργότερα (10:30-11:00) θα βρώ κανένα ή θα το διαλύσουμε γρήγορά??

----------


## evridiki

Δεν εχουμε δωσει τετοια κακα παραδειγματα.....
Παντα μενουμε....χικ..χικ

----------


## mastrokostas

> ο *μαγείρας* του M/V nautilia.gr mastrokostas θα είναι στην συνάντηση μας ή θα πεινάσουμε


Αχ !Δεν έχω παει ακόμη σπίτι από την περασμένη Δευτέρα .Είμαι στον Διδυμότειχο! Δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα ,αλλά αν είμαι Αθήνα θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω .Είδα και για κάτι χορούς της κοιλιάς !Ας βάλει κάποιος τον χορό και βάζω εγώ την κοιλιά .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αχ !Δεν έχω παει ακόμη σπίτι από την περασμένη Δευτέρα .Είμαι στον Διδυμότειχο! Δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα ,αλλά αν είμαι Αθηνά θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω .Είδα και για κάτι χορούς της κοιλιάς !Ας βάλει κάποιος τον χορό και βάζω εγώ την κοιλιά .


΄

κατάλαβα νηστικοί θα μείνουμε  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΄
> 
> κατάλαβα νηστικοί θα μείνουμε


Θα δείξει !Άλλα κράτα για καλό και για κακό μια καρέκλα και για μένα !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής

Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak AsteriasThalassolykosApostolosSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτηςgkeramiΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑALEXAZZOS


¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....

*Ποσοί θα είναι διπλοί τετραπλοί κ.ο.κ. ????*

----------


## Selena

Θα έρθω και εγώ με έναν συνάδελφό μου.. Θα χαρώ να σας γνωρίσω όλους από κοντά!

Καλως σας βρήκα! :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής
Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak AsteriasThalassolykosApostolosSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτηςgkeramiΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑALEXAZZOSSELENA συν ένα άτομο

¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....

*Ποσοί θα είναι διπλοί τετραπλοί κ.ο.κ. ????*

----------


## Alex

*καλημέρα*

*επειδή εγώ έχω μάθημα μέχρι τις 9, 9 και κάτι θα έρθω γύρω στις 9.30 και μάλλον θα έρθουν και 2 φίλοι μου. Νίκο εσύ τον ξέρεις τον έναν είναι ο Στέλιος.*

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δε θα μπορούσα να λείψω από μια τέτοια συνάντηση και μάλλον θα έρθω με την κοπέλα μου!
Αλλά θα έρθουμε λίγο αργότερα (κατά τις 22.30). Ελπίζω να έχει μείνει τίποτα... Είμαστε και φαγανά παιδιά!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής

Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak AsteriasThalassolykosApostolosSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτηςgkeramiΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑALEXAZZOSGiorgos_D σύν ένα άτομο


¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....

*Ποσοί θα είναι διπλοί τετραπλοί κ.ο.κ. ????*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Είναι αλήθεια ότι θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα κάνουμε συνάντηση με τόση μεγάλη συμμετοχή εκτός απο τα άτομα που έχουν δηλώσει είναι και άλλοι που έρθουν στην παρέα μας (έχω επικοινωνήσει τηελφωνικά μαζί τους) το μόνο μας πρόβλημα είναι μην τυχόν και δεν έρθει ο μάγειρας μας και μείνουμε νηστικοί τελικά .

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις Νίκο γιατί γίνεται αυτό? Είναι η πρώτη φορά (τουλάχιστον μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό, απ΄όσο θυμάμαι) που γίνεται συνάντηση σε ταβέρνούλα...

----------


## lifesea

> Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής
> 
> Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak AsteriasThalassolykosApostolosSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτηςgkeramiΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑALEXAZZOSGiorgos_D σύν ένα άτομο
> 
> 
> ¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....
> 
> *Ποσοί θα είναι διπλοί τετραπλοί κ.ο.κ. ????*


οι καμαροτοι ειναι δεκτοι????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> οι καμαροτοι ειναι δεκτοι????


Στην τραπέζαρία του κατώτερου πληρώματος παρακαλώ.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Στην τραπέζαρία του κατώτερου πληρώματος παρακαλώ.



ok...θα το θυμαμαι....;-)

----------


## georgieporgie

καλησπερα...προσπαθησα να ερθω σε προηγουμενη συναντηση αλλα τα ρομολογια του πλοιου που εργαζομαι δεν μου το επετρεψεαν!Μπορω να εχω ενα τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας σε περιπτωση που ερθω?Ποια παρεα να αναζητησω?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλησπέρα 

Θα πείς ότι είμαι για την συνάντηση της ιστοσελίδας nautilia.gr  :Wink:

----------


## georgieporgie

σε ποιον θα το πω?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο γκαρσόνι του μαγαζιού

----------


## georgieporgie

οκ παιδια θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι...και το φλεγον ζητημα?να ερθω με μηχανη η αυτοκινητο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αν δεν βρέχει πιο καλά με την μηχανή.

----------


## Apostolos

Μαζί με εμένα θα έρθει ο Στεφανος - ο Finnpartner - o Thalassolykos & η Romilda

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ναι, αλλα δεν θα κατσω και πολυ. Λογω δουλειας, ειναι λιγο περιορισμενος ο χρονος μου! Α, οπως λεει ο Νικος, οσοι εχετε μηχανη, βολευει καλυτερα. Εκει δεν εχει και πολυ χωρο για παρκαρισμα! Και φυσικα οχι πανω στον κεντρικο, γιατι αν δεν χωρανε τα λεωφορεια, φωναζουν τον γερανο και τρεχουν ολοι!! (Μιλαω εκ πειρας!)

----------


## Petros

> Kalimera se olous kai se oles kai kali ebdomada!!!!To ksero oti exo eksafanistei.....ala douleies kai oikogeneiakes ipoxreosis....
> Gia thn Pempth iparxi keni 8esi?!?!?!?


Για σενα ρε φιλε δε θα κραταγαμε θεση? Θες να τρελαθω? :Cool:

----------


## Petros

Βλεπω μαζευτηκαμε αρκετοι. Θα χαρω πολυ να δω και τους παλιους αλλα και τους νεους φιλους του καραβιου μας.

Και μην αγχωνεστε για το αν θα φυγουμε νωρις, για το αν θα φυγουμε παρα πολυ αργα να αγχωνεστε. :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nikos*  
_Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής
Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak AsteriasThalassolykosApostolos σύν ένα άτομοSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτηςgkeramiΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑALEXAZZOSGiorgos_D σύν ένα άτομοserena συν ένα άτομοlifeseageorieporgiestefanosfinpartnerthalassolikosromilda

¶λλος για το καράβι μας ....

Ποσοί θα είναι διπλοί τετραπλοί κ.ο.κ. ????_

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nikos*  
> _Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής
> Νikos Ευρυδίκη Jerry p Sonia 24PetrosEfouskayak AsteriasThalassolykosApostolos σύν ένα άτομοSofia LoverdouΠαναγιώτηςgkeramiΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑALEXAZZOSGiorgos_D σύν ένα άτομοserena συν ένα άτομοlifeseageorieporgiestefanosfinpartnerthalassolikosromilda_
> _¶λλος για το καράβι μας ...._
> 
> _Ποσοί θα είναι διπλοί τετραπλοί κ.ο.κ. ????_


Και από την ταβέρνα με φάγανε αδέρφια η efouskayak με Sonia 32 !Ρε παιδιά μια καρέκλα !

----------


## sonia24

> Και από την ταβέρνα με φάγανε αδέρφια η efouskayak με Sonia 32 !Ρε παιδιά μια καρέκλα !


OTAN ΛΕΣ SONIA *32* ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ???????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????

----------


## mastrokostas

> OTAN ΛΕΣ SONIA *32* ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ???????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????


Κάτι έχει πάθει το πληκτρολόγιο σήμερα !

----------


## sonia24

> Κάτι έχει πάθει το πληκτρολόγιο σήμερα !


ελα σε καταλαβαινω...23 θελεις να πεις...δεν πειραζει ανθρωποι ειμαστε λαθη κανουμε...ε ναι λοιπον 23 23 23 23 23 23 !!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και από την ταβέρνα με φάγανε αδέρφια η efouskayak με Sonia 32 !Ρε παιδιά μια καρέκλα !


Έλα εσύ και θα βρούμε ... δε θα σε αφήσουμε να κάθεσαι "στα βράχια της Πειραϊκής" :Wink:

----------


## CHS

Αν και επέστρεψα χθές απο Guangzhou - China και θα ήθελα πολύ να σας ξαναδώ, δυστυχώς Παρασκευή πρωϊ στενό συγγενικό πρόσωπο μπαίνει για μικρό τυπικό χειρουργείο :Sad:  Giorgo_D πίες ένα ποτήρι και για μένα :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Καλώς ήρθες CHS!!! Περαστικά για το συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο! Και επειδή ξέρω πως ένα ποτήρι δε σου κάνει τίποτα θα πιω και δεύτερο για πάρτη σου. (αν και για να στρωσεις χρειάζεσαι 4-5  :Smile:   )

----------


## Petros

> Έλα εσύ και θα βρούμε ... δε θα σε αφήσουμε να κάθεσαι "στα βράχια της Πειραϊκής"


Κοιμαται ο Μαστρο-Κωστας ο μπεκρης και ο Giorgos D ο μπεκρης.

----------


## lifesea

Πετρο εαν καταφερω να ερθω ελπιζω να μου εχεις κρατημενη την θεση διπλα σου...????

----------


## Petros

Εμενα κατι μου ετυχε τελικα. Επαγγελματικο, προσωπικο, οικογενειακο και δεν θα ερθω. :Very Happy: 

Αν ερθεις στην ωρα σου την κερδισες επαξια τη θεση διπλα μου.

----------


## lifesea

> Εμενα κατι μου ετυχε τελικα. Επαγγελματικο, προσωπικο, οικογενειακο και δεν θα ερθω.
> 
> Αν ερθεις στην ωρα σου την κερδισες επαξια τη θεση διπλα μου.


χμμμμμμμμ....YES SIR

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πετρο εαν καταφερω να ερθω ελπιζω να μου εχεις κρατημενη την θεση διπλα σου...????


Έφη ! η ταβέρνα θα έχει..... πολλά μεζεδάκια !

----------


## lifesea

> Έφη ! η ταβέρνα θα έχει..... πολλά μεζεδάκια !


.....εχουμε και τις συμπαθειες μας τι να κανουμε....



ΥΓ.
ΠΕΤΡΟ - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΤΑ ΜΠΡΑΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ .....

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε παιδιά εντέλει τι ώρα ?Βλέπω ένα 21:30 ,αλλά δεν είναι πολύ αργά ?Τι ώρα θα πατε για δουλειά την επομένη ?

----------


## lifesea

> Ρε παιδιά εντέλει τι ώρα ?Βλέπω ένα 21:30 ,αλλά δεν είναι πολύ αργά ?Τι ώρα θα πατε για δουλειά την επομένη ?


την ιδια ωρα που πηγαινουμε καθε μερα....αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι η ωρα
το θεμα ειναι τι θα εχουμε πιει ;-) ;-)

----------


## mastrokostas

> την ιδια ωρα που πηγαινουμε καθε μερα....αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι η ωρα
> το θεμα ειναι τι θα εχουμε πιει ;-) ;-)


Ο Πέτρος πάντως ,πολύ νερό !

----------


## efouskayak

> Και από την ταβέρνα με φάγανε αδέρφια η efouskayak με Sonia 32 !Ρε παιδιά μια καρέκλα !


Για να δείς τι ανθρωπος ειμαι που όλο με κατηγορείς θα σου παραχωρήσω την δική μου την καρέκλα γιατι μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω  :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

> μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω


Πλάκα κάνεις !

----------


## Petros

Και λιγο πιο νωρις να ερθετε εκει θα μας βρειτε. 

Αντιπαρερχομαι τα σχολια φυσικα παλι γιατι απο κοντα ολοι ειστε φρονιμοι. Καλυπτεστε απο το ηλεκτρονικο πεπλο εδω και λετε ο,τι θελετε.

Εφη μπραβο ασε με μονο μου με τα θηρια!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Πλάκα κάνεις !


αμ έλα που δεν κάνω !!! θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου για να τα καταφέρω έστω για λίγο όμως. 

Πέτρο δεν σε φοβάμαι θα είναι η Εφη να σε προσέχει !!!!!! 

Εφη τον νού σου !!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αυτο δεν μου άρεσε  :Sad:

----------


## lifesea

> αμ έλα που δεν κάνω !!! θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου για να τα καταφέρω έστω για λίγο όμως. 
> 
> Πέτρο δεν σε φοβάμαι θα είναι η Εφη να σε προσέχει !!!!!! 
> 
> Εφη τον νού σου !!!!


θα το εχω....;-) μεινε ανησυχη...

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ όμορφη η συνάντηση, πολύ κόσμος, ευχάριστο κλίμα, τέλειος κόσμος και πολύ γέλιο!!!! Ευχαριστώ για την παρέα σας! (και με 20 ευρά ξεσκιστήκαμε στην μάσα και στο κρασί)

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα και απο μενα....χτες πραγματι τα περασαμε πολυ ωραια....αντε και σε επομενες συναντησεις.....Χαρηκα για οσους γνωρισα πρωτη φορα..... :Very Happy: 

Εφη την επομενη φορα πιστευω να σε δουμε...
Χαραλαμπε καλως ορισες!

----------


## Azzos

Tha i8ela apo ton Kyrio Niko ton Proedro na parousiasi to apousiologio......thn epomeni fora den 8a iparxoun dikaiologies argoporias (Giorgos_D)....O daskalos prepei na bazei apousia.....

Kata ta ala...xarika poli pou mazeftikame tosa atoma.....kai to peribalon omorfo....kai o kosmos omrofos.....panta tetia.....kali sinexei paidia....

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Tha i8ela apo ton Kyrio Niko ton Proedro na parousiasi to apousiologio......thn epomeni fora den 8a iparxoun dikaiologies argoporias (Giorgos_D)....O daskalos prepei na bazei apousia.....


Aν ειναι να μπει απυσια, καλυτερα να μην ερθουμε καθόλου...  :Razz: 

Αν και η τιμωρια μας για την καθυστερηση ήταν το οτι δεν ευχαριστηθήκαμε πολυ τους μεζέδες.... :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Guys, ηθελα πολυ να ερθω, αλλα... Η μεση μου ειχε αλλη γνωμη! Πιστευω να ξανακανονιστει κατι, ωστε να μην απουσιασω αυτη τη φορα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σίγουρα περάσαμε πάρα πολύ καλά... 
Χαίρομαι που γινόμαστε σιγα σιγα μια μεγάλη και καλή παρέα  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Αυτο δεν ητανε μεγαλη παρεα. Λοχος ητανε! Μεγαλωνει η παρεα κ αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο.

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Αν και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ήρθα, τα πέρασα πολύ ωραία και μπορώ να πω ότι όποιοι δεν ήρθαν... έχασαν!

----------


## Selena

παιδιά,

ήταν πραγματικά πολύ ευχάριστο το κλίμα στην παρέα! Κρίμα που λόγω του αριθμού δε μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε όλοι με όλους. 

Το ευχάριστο είναι πως ακριβώς λόγω του αριθμού θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε μια εκδρομή κάποια στιγμή με όλα τα προνόμια που έχουν τα γκρουπ ε;:idea:

Καλό μας βράδυ,

ΥΓ. για όσους σκέφτονται σινεμά αύριο, το 7 μέρες φαγούρα είναι καλή κωμωδία!

----------

